# Swimming pool installation in javea



## CB&LG

I wonder if anyone can advise me on who would be best to speak to with regards to installing a large new pool, say 15x6m in the Javea region, and also thoughts on running costs. Also I would be interested to know if anyone has installed a salt water pool to avoid using chemicals to keep th pool clean. Thanks.


----------



## jojo

CB&LG said:


> I wonder if anyone can advise me on who would be best to speak to with regards to installing a large new pool, say 15x6m in the Javea region, and also thoughts on running costs. Also I would be interested to know if anyone has installed a salt water pool to avoid using chemicals to keep th pool clean. Thanks.


First things first, have you got the correct permissions from your local Ayuntamiento to install one??

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

We have two award winning swimming pool companies based in Jávea Las empresas de Xàbia triunfan en los premios a la mejor piscina 2015 | xabiaaldia – El periódico para xabieros con inquietudes

Construma Construma – Reformas, construcción, piscinas y gunitados – Jávea, Xàbia, Dénia, Teulada, Moraira & Gunitec Gunitec Concept Pools â€” ConstrucciÃ³n piscinas

they would deal with everything from planning permission (if it's available) to installation & even landscaping if required


----------



## Lolito

I thought the new rules said you can´t build anything over 8x4


----------



## CB&LG

Ha, ha, yes fully appreciate we need to get all the correct permissions. But as we will be developing the pool as part of a considerable amount of road urbanisation that we are required to do in order to obtain this permission, but we do not see any issue. We have had many conversations, emails with the town hall, and we have had several site visit with them to make sure we understand everything. So all ok. 

It would be great to receive some advice on who best to use form others experience in this area and if anyone has experience of salt water pools. Many thanks.


----------



## Mykap

I am in the same situation and looking for pool builders in Javea, so hope this thread continues and you let us know how you get on. 

I have owned my villa for 12 years and my wife and I are planing to make the move over for (my) semi retirement. We haven't bothered with a pool till now as the maintenance couldn't be justified for 3 or 4 short visits a year, although we do have an outside spa which is in use whenever we have been there summer or winter.

I am looking at a 9m x4m pool, the site is on a hillside terrace so possibly an infiniti edge, salt water, solar heated with a motorised pool cover (depends to some extent if we go the infiniti option). The builder will have to obtain the necessary major works permit. Budget is 25-30K Euros.

Currently we have had Flipper pool, Gunitec and Sanden to visit the site and are awaiting quotes. I'll certainly have a look at the other sites mentioned below and possibly invite to tender.

So far Sanden made the best impression on site. We anticipate construction to start in the new year (subject to permission blah blah blah). Awaiting quotes now. 

A great site for general pool care and construction blogs (albeit US based but there are other locations) is Trouble free pool dot com.


----------



## CB&LG

Mykap said:


> I am in the same situation and looking for pool builders in Javea, so hope this thread continues and you let us know how you get on.
> 
> I have owned my villa for 12 years and my wife and I are planing to make the move over for (my) semi retirement. We haven't bothered with a pool till now as the maintenance couldn't be justified for 3 or 4 short visits a year, although we do have an outside spa which is in use whenever we have been there summer or winter.
> 
> I am looking at a 9m x4m pool, the site is on a hillside terrace so possibly an infiniti edge, salt water, solar heated with a motorised pool cover (depends to some extent if we go the infiniti option). The builder will have to obtain the necessary major works permit. Budget is 25-30K Euros.
> 
> Currently we have had Flipper pool, Gunitec and Sanden to visit the site and are awaiting quotes. I'll certainly have a look at the other sites mentioned below and possibly invite to tender.
> 
> So far Sanden made the best impression on site. We anticipate construction to start in the new year (subject to permission blah blah blah). Awaiting quotes now.
> 
> A great site for general pool care and construction blogs (albeit US based but there are other locations) is Trouble free pool dot com.


Hi Mykap, sounds like you are a few steps ahead of me so I would be very interested in hearing how you get on with the costs. An infinity edge pool sounds very exciting. I had only looked at Gunitec, so I will look at those you have suggested as well as the others above. I would like to have very clean edges around the pool. 

Did any of them suggest anything different With regards to either the the colour or size of the tile options, such as larger squares? 

I'm also interested in why you are having an electric cover even though it's normal in uk due to leaves etc. 

My budget is similar, just tad more as I would like it to be longer and would need to have a fair amount of surface tiled area around the pool. I would also like to have it installed next year. Please let me know who you choose once all the costs are in. 

Has anyone had any experience or knowledge with saltwater on a normal pool shape and construction.


----------



## Mykap

Pool cover - basically for safety and heat retention.

Heat - Both my neighbours have pools that are used for maybe 4 months a year as they are not heated. So mine will be heated by solar (I have 4 levels of terrace all south facing so positioning collectors will not be either a problem or unsightly) to extend the season. Read any pool site and they all recommend using a cover. It gets colder than people think over in Javea during the winter so getting out in the cooler air may be off putting but as I said before we use our spa year round so not really an issue for us. We will also have some form or shelter for shade and changing/sitting around in during the cooler months. 

Safety - The dog will be coming with us so the pool will have a cover that can support its weight should he get too curious. 

Motorised - I'm lazy, seriously though the analogy is garage doors - hardly ever used in the UK by SWMBO so car left on drive. Fitted electric remote controlled roller doors cars only left on drive when needed, all other times kept in garage. Same applies to the pool cover ie if its easy it will be used. 

I also like the idea of reducing evaporation and keeping pine needles out.

Expect to start construction in new year once contractor sorted out - will post pics etc on the TFP site in the construction threads.


----------



## snikpoh

Please remember that the building licence is YOUR responsibility - not the builders and not the architects!

Make sure you have one and that it is clearly displayed BEFORE any work starts.

If you use an architect then, as part of their service in Spain, they will manage the builders, stage payments etc. and they will make sure you get the final completion certificate (a necessity for the pool to be legal).


----------



## CB&LG

MyKap, Everything sounds like it has been very well thought through and you are of course correct re heat, and we will want to use the pool year round also, and ...I too will be bringing the dog, and avoiding the pines, so I think I will follow your lead on all points. Had to laugh at SWMBO. As we face south also the use of solar for the heating is a great solution. So all in all, some great advice which really helps to focus our minds on a basic specification. Thanks very much.


----------



## Mykap

Progress has been made on my project. 

We have opted for Construma as the service and attention to detail and my requirements were followed by the company. Some compromises were made to comply with building regs, for instance I was surprised to be advised that terracing can only go to 2m from the property boundaries and not right to the edge. 

So now we start the permission process which will hopefully be completed by March 16 with building starting in April. Swimming by June. 

It will be 9 x 4.5 with cover, solar heating and a terracing (60m2) matching the existing 75m2 terrace. 4 speed pump, salt water system with glass filter. I am seriously looking at Thermapavers as the solar heat source under the new patio in addition to conventional collectors. A while to go before construction starts but all getting exciting now.


----------



## gus-lopez

Lolito said:


> I thought the new rules said you can´t build anything over 8x4


yes for a private dwelling pool & if I remember correctly can't be over uniform 1,2m depth. Only bigger size if a community pool.


----------



## snikpoh

gus-lopez said:


> yes for a private dwelling pool & if I remember correctly can't be over uniform 1,2m depth. Only bigger size if a community pool.


For both size and depth, I think each area has different rules.


----------



## Mykap

snikpoh said:


> For both size and depth, I think each area has different rules.


Exactly. 

I am using a well respected contractor based in Javea and familiar with local rules. Planning and building permits are in the contract and no construction will start before all the legal requirements are in place.

Sometimes in seems every other person on this site is an armchair lawyer...


----------



## xabiaxica

Mykap said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I am using a *well respected contractor based in Javea and familiar with local rules. *Planning and building permits are in the contract and no construction will start before all the legal requirements are in place.
> 
> Sometimes in seems every other person on this site is an armchair lawyer...



Which is exactly what you need. An established local company with local knowledge


----------



## Desiato

Mykap said:


> Progress has been made on my project.
> 
> We have opted for Construma as the service and attention to detail and my requirements were followed by the company. Some compromises were made to comply with building regs, for instance I was surprised to be advised that terracing can only go to 2m from the property boundaries and not right to the edge.
> 
> So now we start the permission process which will hopefully be completed by March 16 with building starting in April. Swimming by June.
> 
> It will be 9 x 4.5 with cover, solar heating and a terracing (60m2) matching the existing 75m2 terrace. 4 speed pump, salt water system with glass filter. I am seriously looking at Thermapavers as the solar heat source under the new patio in addition to conventional collectors. A while to go before construction starts but all getting exciting now.


The TFP members are not big fans of glass media but that's only because they tend to stick with sand and don't have much experience with it. I use glass in the filter and it does a good job but only to a point. Very fine particles like pollen and other dust will pass straight through the filter and back into the pool. I've even bought some 1 micron filter bags from a guy on Ebay and still green/brown clouds of dust pass through it so it may not be the glass filters fault (but the bags do catch a lot of stuff the sand filter doesn't). 

A solar cover is best for retaining heat at night and you may need a pump to shift the rain water that sits on top of the top cover in winter (unless it has it's own way of draining to the sides?). 

Don't forget the automatic pool cleaner, vital for those who like to sit back and watch someone/something else do the hard work.


----------



## gus-lopez

snikpoh said:


> For both size and depth, I think each area has different rules.


As Lolito said , & I agreed, it went through the Cortes in Zappy's time as a means to save water. Maximum 8 x4 private & there was also a limit on the size of community pools. Whether it actually got signed into law is another matter. I used to have a link to it on the old computer but unfortunately it died.


----------



## gus-lopez

Mykap said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I am using a well respected contractor based in Javea and familiar with local rules. Planning and building permits are in the contract and no construction will start before all the legal requirements are in place.
> 
> Sometimes in seems every other person on this site is an armchair lawyer...


& this is our one.
Strict water-saving regulations proposed for Murcia - Costa Cálida - Spain news - Spanish News in English - TypicallySpanish.com -


----------



## Mykap

gus-lopez said:


> & this is our one.
> Strict water-saving regulations proposed for Murcia - Costa Cálida - Spain news - Spanish News in English - TypicallySpanish.com -


Good job I am in Costa Blanca then. 
I have confidence in my contractor to ensure all regs are complied with in my area. Its a contractual requirement and our architect used to be on the planning committee here. 

Interesting comment from Desiato re glass media :confused2: - more reading required!

Thanks


----------



## Desiato

Mykap said:


> Good job I am in Costa Blanca then.
> 
> Interesting comment from Desiato re glass media :confused2: - more reading required!
> 
> Thanks


Don’t let me give you a bum steer with regard to glass media. I've read many threads on that site with people seeing cloudy water being returned to the pool and most of them use sand. Some of them have problems with their filters like a broken lateral but those without (including the pros) have no option but to vacuum the fine dust to waste. I did that in October and the problem has gone away so it may be something that can’t be avoided. Having said that, there is more than one glass media on the market and it would be worth reading up on it as some are rated as terrible and others as exceptional so don’t just go with the local stuff from the DIY store (as I did). 

I connected filter bags to the return pipes and that concentrated the fine particles which made the surrounding area cloudy and much more visible. Without the bags attached I couldn't see the dust being returned but the next day there was a fine layer on the pool floor but that was only visible when the vacuum passed over it and left a faint stripe. This may be regarded as normal by some people but now that I'm fully TFP, the goal is absolute clear sparkly water. 

PS for the OP. A salt water generator creates chlorine so you will always have chemicals in your pool, it's just a better way of doing it than the hockey pucks. As Mykap says, the TFP site has all the info you need to know and it's worth getting to grips with their methods now as they can help you every step of the way.


----------



## snikpoh

Desiato said:


> PS for the OP. A salt water generator creates chlorine so you will always have chemicals in your pool, it's just a better way of doing it than the hockey pucks. As Mykap says, the TFP site has all the info you need to know and it's worth getting to grips with their methods now as they can help you every step of the way.


... aren't they more expensive (installation, running costs etc.)?


So what's the benefit?


----------



## Mykap

The main advantages to a saltwater pool are: They provide a constant delivery of pure chlorine as compared to a traditional chlorine pool which only delivers chlorine when manually introduced. 

Secondly, the softening effect of electrolysis. In layman’s terms, you are swimming in water that has been softened, just as you would add a water softener to your home. My wife hates the smell of chlorine pools - SW pools do not smell of chlorine and do not taste of salt or feel salty. A SW pool means less itchy, dried-out skin, and hair, not to mention, you don’t have the smell of chlorine or the burning eyes that also come with a traditional pool. 

Another benefit is that the cost of chemicals is much lower (I am also using a 4 speed pump which while 800 euros over the price of a single speed pump will repay for itself in reduced power consumption in 2 years).

The disadvantage is installation cost is higher. I am paying 1250 euros extra for the SW system but I believe its worth the extra.


----------



## Desiato

Mykap said:


> The main advantages to a saltwater pool are: They provide a constant delivery of pure chlorine as compared to a traditional chlorine pool which only delivers chlorine when manually introduced.
> 
> Secondly, the softening effect of electrolysis. In layman’s terms, you are swimming in water that has been softened, just as you would add a water softener to your home. My wife hates the smell of chlorine pools - SW pools do not smell of chlorine and do not taste of salt or feel salty. A SW pool means less itchy, dried-out skin, and hair, not to mention, you don’t have the smell of chlorine or the burning eyes that also come with a traditional pool.
> 
> Another benefit is that the cost of chemicals is much lower (I am also using a 4 speed pump which while 800 euros over the price of a single speed pump will repay for itself in reduced power consumption in 2 years).
> 
> The disadvantage is installation cost is higher. I am paying 1250 euros extra for the SW system but I believe its worth the extra.


Just for clarification, there is no such thing as a ‘salt water pool’ and a ‘chlorine pool’, they are one and the same thing but with different methods of chlorine addition. I make this point because some people (including the OP) are told that a salt water generator does away with the need for chemicals (mainly chlorine) but this is completely wrong and this misinformation needs to be nipped in the bud. 

For me the purpose of a SWG is to automatically create a steady flow of pure chlorine to maintain the ideal level of Free Chlorine. By pure chlorine I mean without any of the additives that come with the hockey puck/tabs method which you drop into your pool floater (never in the skimmer basket). The reason a pool requires a constant addition of chlorine is because during the summer months (for example) your pool can use up all of its chlorine in a day. This is why the majority of people will fill up a floater with chlorine tabs as they release their chlorine as they dissolve which can take anything up to 2 weeks. There are many things that can go wrong with using pucks but we aren't talking about that, we are comparing a SWG to adding liquid chlorine (or bleach) manually. 

A SWG needs setting up (or 'dialling in' as some call it) and once this is done, it only requires weekly monitoring to ensure the free chlorine and combined chlorine levels are in range. It follows that if you have gone to the expense of having a SWG, you are more likely to keep an eye on the other chemicals as well to make sure they are in range, like PH, Total Alkalinity, Calcium Hardness and Cyanuric Acid. So once all the chemicals are within range, you will have a perfect pool without any of the nasty smells, eye irritation etc that you can get from a pool where the water is not perfectly balanced. It’s incorrect to say that only SWG pools do not smell of chlorine or cause burning eyes etc as it is perfectly possible to have the water balanced correctly without an SWG but it does require manual addition of liquid chlorine/bleach which, as I mentioned, you have to do daily in the summer (or build something like a chlorinator into your system which adds liquid chlorine directly to the water in the pump).


----------



## Desiato

Think I may have stretched my point too far as a salt water pool will contain salt where as a 'regular' pool won't. The main point I was trying to make is that the difference between the two is not eye irritation, itchy skin or chlorine smells but the method of chlorine addition. Once you've moved away from using tabs you have to get into a daily pool routine. I topped my pool up with a 5L bottle of bleach every night during July/August at a cost of €1.20 a bottle (which added 2.75ppm of chlorine). With the recent drop in temperature my current costs are less than €1 a week (and dropping) and I'm keeping a record to see what my yearly chemical costs are so that I can put that against the cost of an SWG, after all, who really wants to be adding bleach to their pool every night in the summer when I can sit back and let my SWG sort it out for me? For me, that's the main reason for going with a SWG.

This is a useful page for setting up the correct chemical levels. Pool School - Water Balance for SWGs


----------



## Mykap

Just an update. 
Construma got the job, contract was signed before xmas and planning applications have been made in January. Once permission received (60-90 days) build will commence.

Hope to be swimming by May! 

I'll start a separate construction thread on exptforum once the build commences and of course one on TFP construction threads. 

All very exciting. :heh:


----------



## Desiato

Nice one Mykap, I'll be keen to see how it goes. It might be worthwhile starting a thread now on TFP so that you don't overlook anything as there are quite a few options such as:

Solar heating, a must if you want more than just 2/3 months of pool use
Energy efficient pump, you've covered that. 
To cover or not to cover? Temperatures don't drop low enough here to have to 'close' the pool in winter but you will have to fish out the leaves regularly if you don't.
In the summer, a solar cover? 
An automatic pool cleaner, worth deciding now which one to go for.
Getting familiar with SWG operation as well as how to balance the other chemicals and what to expect the chemicals to do with a new build (it takes time for new plaster to settle down so will cause some chemicals to behave a little erratically).
Getting a decent water testing kit (essential, though surprisingly few available from local stores, in fact none, you'll have to buy online).

All things worth getting to grips with before the first clump of soil is removed.

PS I remember when I first started with the TFP method of pool maintenance and asked the question "how does anyone who doesn't know this stuff manage to keep their pool balanced correctly?" and the simple answer came back "they don't"...and they were right. The only people who have a fighting chance of keeping their chemicals balanced correctly are those with SWG's so I can see how you can come to the conclusion that SWG pools are free from the smell/itchy/dried out skin and burning eyes that you get from non SWG pools. The non SWG owners don't stand a chance of getting the balance right because everything (well almost) they are told by the local store (and the writing on the packages) is wrong, but that’s another story.

Edit. Just re-read your first post and you mentioned solar and automatic pool covers so sounds like you've got most bases covered already.


----------



## Mykap

Desiato said:


> Nice one Mykap, I'll be keen to see how it goes. It might be worthwhile starting a thread now on TFP so that you don't overlook anything as there are quite a few options such as:


Done


----------



## snikpoh

Mykap said:


> Done


If you have, it's not showing up - link please.


----------



## Desiato

snikpoh said:


> If you have, it's not showing up - link please.


Pool Build in Costa Blanca Spain.


----------



## Mykap

So after 7 months we finally have the permits and construction started this week. Woo hoo.




The TFP link above is valid and I'm updating over there.

We are installing solar heating as we believe this is a must to extend the season. I have agonized over solar pumping but at 2900 euros its a long cost recovery time over a 4 speed pump, so we are waiting on that option but putting in the additional plumbing for later installation. The idea of the pool running for free still really appeals to me. There is a company in Gata able to supply and fit.


----------



## Mykap

Construction continues apace. Happy with the team - they turn up at 0730 and work through till 1600 with minimal breaks. 

Ground work completed yesterday with the bottom pad and equipment room foundations poured - it was a bit of a stretch though...





from this 



to this in 5 hrs..



Pool retaining walls start going up tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Mykap

Finally I have time to update.Week two and the walls went up. Our four legged inspector (Leeloo) approves so far..



Piping starts to arrive



Starting to take shape.



The equipment room and pool are now clearly defined.



All the piping is laid in place, including the heating returns , pre gunite.


----------



## Mykap

Gunite day.

Once again the fluids had to be moved from the road to site across the house, easier this time as the gunite pump and compressor were put on my drive. 
Contractor took plenty of steps to mitigate any damage or spillage from the equipment. 



Workers arrived at 0730 as usual,preparation took a little over an hour before spraying started.





And after 5 hours we have something that resembles a pool!





We’ve been damping down over the last day but even so we have a few minor lines as the gunite dryed. 
Four legged inspector seems to approve though.


----------



## Mykap

Steps installed, paving stones laid and rendering done. Balustrades are going in today. Big error in contract – missed the fact that electricity being laid to equipment room wasn’t in the price, rather annoyed at myself over this. 

Anyway pics...

Roman steps made




Rendering complete on shell debating whether to paint white..




Paving in progress



Balustrades going in


----------



## Mykap

Getting there..

It’s been a long slow couple of weeks but we seem to be getting there at last. 

Balustrade work took forever, the power for the equipment was also routed under existing paving to minimise the cable run which added some extra work and delayed finishing the paving works.



But the result is good..





Other ground works were completed including the dry river bed and side steps to equipment room and lower terraces. The builders started clearing the site and moved their digger and bobcat.



Tiling was delayed by a week due to heavy rain on the Costa Blanca but we got going on Friday. However to add to our issues the heavy rain effected our mains water supply (leak in road about 1K away cut off our urbanization supply) but to the tilers credit they coped by transporting buckets of water from another location! 





In the meantime our winter fuel arrived...



Tiles revealed on day 2 of tiling ops



Grouting done










Equipment installation next week...getting there. 
I am busy working on our lower apartment for Airbnb so it’s all moving forward now.


----------



## Mykap

200Kg of salt arrived together with the activated glass for the filter.
I feel I may have been slightly undersold on the quantity of salt by the contractor but he assured me it was enough (well he would wouldn’t he?). My understanding is 4-6 KG per m3 I am at 64m3 water so I reckon it should have been 240kg minimum. Anyway we will see in due course. 





The equipment room is spacious and the gear looks a bit lost in the corner!



I am planning to run the Viron Evo P320 at the lowest rpm possible over long periods. At the moment we are at 800rpm which is enough to keep the SWG happy but I will program in times for the SWG to be on and off and vary the pump speed programme as I get used to the system. 







I am recording my readings daily, at the moment I have the SWG set to 65% as the pool is cold (19C) and only I am brave enough to go in – albeit for very short periods of time.. 

This morning I had 0.4 FC and 7.6PH 
But the water is sparkling and clear – I know I need to get the FC up. 



Next job is to sort out the seating area and plants etc, we have made a start though.





If you look closely you will note Leeloo has found her spot and approves...



I have delayed installation of the solar heating until next spring, the piping is pre installed but I need to delay the cost. I am considering fitting myself as the solar contractors pricing is eye wateringly high.


----------



## Mykap

Seems to be holding up so far.....:swim:


----------



## Mykap

I've posted the above to update progress. The pool is finished and we are very happy with the quality of build and finish. Solar heating is still to be fitted but the piping is in place already.

The project came in about 3% over budget but was completed on schedule. The 3% is down to extra balustrades and the fact I missed the provision of power and water from house to pool in the original contract......

I am very happy with the SW system. Self regulates PH and chlorine production. So its a chemical free pool with lovely soft water, no smell of chlorine or taste of salt.

The Viron pump is the star. I run at 700rpm for 4 hrs a day now in winter. Monthly cost 8 yes eight euros! Obviously in full use during summer it will increase but I am well impressed. 

Contractor has been excellent throughout. Looking forward to the summer.


----------



## Rabbitcat

Beautiful pool

Enjoy


----------



## Richard Redmond

CB&LG said:


> I wonder if anyone can advise me on who would be best to speak to with regards to installing a large new pool, say 15x6m in the Javea region, and also thoughts on running costs. Also I would be interested to know if anyone has installed a salt water pool to avoid using chemicals to keep th pool clean. Thanks.


We used a local builder there and also seen some of the pools he installed last year and they look really great. He also put down all the paving around it.

Let me know if you need his contact details and i will pass them on.

Richard Redmond


----------



## Missmemum

Wow, beautiful pool. Is it normal to use the pool all year? In the winter does the solar panels keep it warm enough? Here in Canada we mainly have heated pools and solar blankets and have to drain the pool in the winter!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

It's looking very nice, you must be very pleased.
I'm intrigued by the mention of a dry river bed in post 35. Is there a dry river bed running through your property?


----------



## Mykap

No dry riverbed, just the expression the landscaper used for the rocks placed beside the steps and fence. 

However mother nature has been trying to make a real one...



Worst weather in 40 years in January. 
Typical. 

Anyway all replaced now.
Here's the 'dry riverbed' - we will allow the solar shower to wet it a bit!


----------



## Mykap

Normal service fully resumed, I spent Easter replacing the gazebo and added another whilst at it. Pool is in use now, should have built it years ago!


----------



## soby1930

value and pricing manual will help you increase an preliminary price range and plan for the ownership fees associated with each type of inground pool. ... How a good deal Do Concrete, Fiberglass, and Vinyl Liner pools cost? ... costs of Inground Swimming swimming pools.


----------



## snikpoh

soby1930 said:


> value and pricing manual will help you increase an preliminary price range and plan for the ownership fees associated with each type of inground pool. ... How a good deal Do Concrete, Fiberglass, and Vinyl Liner pools cost? ... costs of Inground Swimming swimming pools.


I'm sorry but I don't think anyone is going to understand your post.

Are you asking for pool prices? If so, then you need to be more specific about sizes, land structure etc.

A rough guide is that a standard 8x5 pool can cost around 15000€ (depending on ground type, finish etc.)


----------

